# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Что если на вопрос нет ответа?

## Пётр Петрович Петух

Нельзя ли чтобы если нет ответа, не ответившие объяснили бы, почему они не ответили? Прямо в теме. Если из-за аватара то пусть скажут, а не удаляют сразу. Может быть можно будет что-то сделать с аватаром, после обсуждения не подошедшего аватара.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Пётр Петрович, вы просто написали в том разделе, в котором могут отвечать только модераторы. Поэтому, вам, либо надо подождать, либо написать в другом разделе. Например, в "Просто так".

----------


## Пётр Петрович Петух

> Пётр Петрович, вы просто написали в том разделе, в котором могут отвечать только модераторы. Поэтому, вам, либо надо подождать, либо написать в другом разделе. Например, в "Просто так".


В теме по этой ссылке

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=31&

модератор, на вопрос а почему установление аватара является обязательным действием, ответила "потому что таковы правила форума". Но в таком случае я задаю вопрос, а почему таковы правила форума?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Для общения лучше будет поставить аватарку. Намного удобней в темах просматривать сообщения пользователей, у которых есть аватарки. Сложно читать форумы, где всё сливается в одно.

----------


## Пётр Петрович Петух

А можно прикрепить к каждому сообщению такую подпись "Дворкин хам.Мерзавец."?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Не надо. Будьте милосердны, ему и так досталось.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> А можно прикрепить к каждому сообщению такую подпись "Дворкин хам.Мерзавец."?


наверное вот это подойдёт:



> всякий, кто считает Кришну, Верховную Личность Бога, обыкновенным человеком, — великий грешник.


другое дело, что люди думают, что если он какой-то там кандидат богословия, то он не может быть "величайшим грешником". Может ещё и как. даже атеистами кандидаты богословия и теологи, доктора теологии бывают :-) если отрицают Веды - они уже по определению настика - атеисты...
логично? любой христианин, мусульманин и еврей отрицает Веды - он настика, атеист. грешник. потому что не хочет признать что их ВсеВышний Бог-Отец Элохим-Аллах - это Кришна/Вишну...

----------

